
F.D.A. Proposes Guidelines for Salt Added to Food - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/health/fda-salt-guidelines-processed-foods-restaurants.html
======
chrisbennet
Counter point: According to this Scientific American article, there isn't a
lot of evidence for demonizing salt. "The zealous drive by politicians to
limit our salt intake has little basis in science"

"This week a meta-analysis of seven studies involving a total of 6,250
subjects in the American Journal of Hypertension found no strong evidence that
cutting salt intake reduces the risk for heart attacks, strokes or death in
people with normal or high blood pressure. In May European researchers
publishing in the Journal of the American Medical Association reported that
the less sodium that study subjects excreted in their urine—an excellent
measure of prior consumption—the greater their risk was of dying from heart
disease. These findings call into question the common wisdom that excess salt
is bad for you, but the evidence linking salt to heart disease has always been
tenuous."

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/its-time-to-end-
th...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/its-time-to-end-the-war-on-
salt/)

